# Cool Stall Grill Dividers Ideas from DECKTORATOR Balluster Kit from LOWES



## ButtonwoodFarn (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been all over the internet searching for ideas for home made stalls. I could afford to spend $1500 on a stall and also have to buy the wood and make it myself. Living on the gulf Coast of Mississippi it was important to me that my horses had good ventilation and air flow. Also that they could see each other and see out. Less boredom and get along better with neighbor. The grill kits from one stall source for a 4 foot secton was $105 each plus freight. I would need 4 of those at $420 Plus put with all the wood I was already buying it was a luxury item....Until I wandered down the deck aisle at LOWES. There was DECKTORATORS Deck Balluster kits. All aluminm so no rust. Easy to assemble. You can make them in any length you want. I found working with 5 or 6 foot runs are the easiest. Just use a divider like I did in mine. I bought 6 sets of ballusters and assembly for $140. It was so easy to do. I bought 2 2x4 in 10ft and 2 2x4 in 12 to do my stalls. I turned my 2x4 on the side and used the skinner side to do mine. Just find the center of the length of lumber you cut and then measure out 4 3/4 marking that as that is where you ballaster is going to go. EASY!!!! Screw the holders in, put ballasters on then bit of the challenging part is getting the top on. TIP: screw the ballassters like up a bit to fit the top on. Do it one at a time! When you get them all in place Give a good hit with a rubber mallet to make sure they are in good. Directions also say you can apply adhesive to keep them from turning. I guess I got mine on so tight there is little or no turn to them. Of course you have to attatch them to a header and nail to the height you want. But you get the idea. I will post pics. Ask any [email protected]! Laura https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151917636886236&set=pcb.10151917639416236&type=1&theater


----------

